

Multi-core Parallelization in Clojure - a Case Study - Kototama
http://www.informatik.uni-ulm.de/ni/staff/HKestler/Reisensburg2009/talks/kraus.pdf

======
Kototama
There is also that <http://portal.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=1562870>

If somebody has the PDF...

